# Cow Hocks



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone has a dog suffering from the above?

I have done a lot of research on this problem, with differing views. Apparently it is common in show GSD's, and worse still, they can actually win suffering from cow hocks. 

I am still looking into various other treatments, but it seems that hydrotherapy is the best so far.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

I have never heard of it - what are cow hocks?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

here we go









dog no 3 has cow hocks


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

i remember seeing cow hocks on that pedigree dogs expossed...they was terrible.

has ur dog got cowhocks nina??


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Just wondered if anyone has a dog suffering from the above?
> 
> I have done a lot of research on this problem, with differing views. Apparently it is common in show GSD's, and worse still, they can actually win suffering from cow hocks.
> 
> I am still looking into various other treatments, but it seems that hydrotherapy is the best so far.


See this is what I don't get. Majority of peeps are outraged about these designer breeds, purposely bred cross-breeds etc. People constantly drill it into people on here to only buy pedigree from reputable breeders. Now if you were a first time dog-buyer who whatever reason didnt go to the shelter, you (after taking everyones advice) would go to a well-known local breeder. You would see that they have a great reputation and have won many shows with their GSDs, your puppy's parents.

Then you find out that the parents have cow hocks and your pup has a high chance of suffering too! I dont understand how they can be show winners if they have this wrong with them?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

louise5031 said:


> See this is what I don't get. Majority of peeps are outraged about these designer breeds, purposely bred cross-breeds etc. People constantly drill it into people on here to only buy pedigree from reputable breeders. Now if you were a first time dog-buyer who whatever reason didnt go to the shelter, you (after taking everyones advice) would go to a well-known local breeder. You would see that they have a great reputation and have won many shows with their GSDs, your puppy's parents.:


I have lived with GSD for the past 30 years and apart from our first puppy, have always gone to reputable breeders. I saw Luika's parents and grandparents, all who were sound with great hip scores 4-4.

I have been in contact with the breeder since bringing Luika home, since she expressed a desire to see him at various stages in his development. She is extremely concerned that he has cow hocks and has actually offered to take Luika back and refund our money.

Of course that is not going to happen, since he is very much a part of our family, and we will move heaven and earth to improve his legs if possible.

I do completely agree however, that GSD's should NOT even be considered as show quality given this problem. Sadly, it is up to the Kennel Club, who continue to ignore these physical problems.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nina I knew someone a few years ago that had a dog with East West front feet. These people were adviced to reduce the Protein in the dogs diet to help and it did work. Now I do nopt know how or why it worked But it did. 
They were told at the time that reducing the Protein helps above and Cow Hocks!!!!Maybe worth a try. What percentage Protein do you feed at moment?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> I have lived with GSD for the past 30 years and apart from our first puppy, have always gone to reputable breeders. I saw Luika's parents and grandparents, all who were sound with great hip scores 4-4.
> 
> I have been in contact with the breeder since bringing Luika home, since she expressed a desire to see him at various stages in his development. She is extremely concerned that he has cow hocks and has actually offered to take Luika back and refund our money.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about poor Luika  You are lucky to have such a concerned breeder 

Well I dont know enough to comment further and it would be v hypocritical of me anyhow as we know very little about our dog's father... I just cant understand the KC ignoring these problems, surely it would be first on their agenda?? argh


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

How do u tell ur dog has cow hocks?
I never heard of that


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> I have lived with GSD for the past 30 years and apart from our first puppy, have always gone to reputable breeders. I saw Luika's parents and grandparents, all who were sound with great hip scores 4-4.
> 
> I have been in contact with the breeder since bringing Luika home, since she expressed a desire to see him at various stages in his development. She is extremely concerned that he has cow hocks and has actually offered to take Luika back and refund our money.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your pup Nina,
Has his Parents got cow hocks ? Is there any history of it within his lines ?

I can't entirely agree and say it's the KC's fault,they are not breeder's.
Faults do come through and show from time to time,this where the endorsements come into play,a dog showing such a fault should not have it lifted and not be bred from.
I do agree with the point if these dogs are shown with such a fault they should not be placed,that decision lies with the judge on the day and to be fair they can only judge what dogs are entered under them whether that be of exceptional or poor quality.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Natik said:


> How do u tell ur dog has cow hocks?
> I never heard of that


It's very easy to tell. In the diagram that Tashi showed above, dog no 3 is cow-hocked.










If you stand your dog up square - as if you were showing him/her - you will be able to see clearly whether he is cow-hocked or not and to what degree. It is quite common in GSD's and badly bred Siberian Huskies and most of the NI's I have seen are cow-hocked to some degree or other (not surprisingly as they have both GSD and Husky in the original "mix."
It is not a life-threatening condition, it simply means that the rear end construction of the dog is not as good as it should be. Exercise and the development of stronger rear leg muscles can sometimes improve the situation.

Mick


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

raindog said:


> It's very easy to tell. In the diagram that Tashi showed above, dog no 3 is cow-hocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Didnt see tashis picture.
I never paid much attention to that in my dogs...will have a look and see if they are alright.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

raindog said:


> It's very easy to tell. In the diagram that Tashi showed above, dog no 3 is cow-hocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how all the NI's I have seen dont have them and my 2 dont have them, I presume you have seen a lot of NI's?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

<gulp....>


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Funny how all the NI's I have seen dont have them and my 2 dont have them, I presume you have seen a lot of NI's?


Yes I've seen quite a few and the majority of them have been cow-hocked. I'm not just knocking NI's - large numbers of Siberian Huskies are also cow-hocked - even some of those inexplicably winning in the show ring.

Mick


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

clueless said:


> Nina I knew someone a few years ago that had a dog with East West front feet. These people were adviced to reduce the Protein in the dogs diet to help and it did work. Now I do nopt know how or why it worked But it did.
> They were told at the time that reducing the Protein helps above and Cow Hocks!!!!Maybe worth a try. What percentage Protein do you feed at moment?


We have drastically reduced his protein intake, and are trying to slow his growth rate down. He is already 4 1/2 stone at only 6 months old.

He is also on glucosamine.

Sallyanne, we saw his mother and grandmother, but his father came from Germany. I do believe that the breeder is very conscientious and we are keeping in touch with her every step of the way. I am bloody furious however, that GSD's can win classes with this problem and then go on to breed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

raindog said:


> Yes I've seen quite a few and the majority of them have been cow-hocked. I'm not just knocking NI's - large numbers of Siberian Huskies are also cow-hocked - even some of those inexplicably winning in the show ring.
> 
> Mick


How does a dog get cow hocks? x


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> How does a dog get cow hocks? x


They are actually born with cow hocks. From my research it is when they are born with hocks that are too long, causing a strange gait. Luika's back feet turn outward when he walks, and he bunny hops when running.


----------

